# safari n'est pas connecté



## van helsing (19 Juillet 2010)

bonsoir,

je viens de m'acheter l'ipad en wifi, j'ai un bon signale pour le réseau, mais il me dit "impossible d'ouvrir la page car vous n'êtes pas connecter à internet" je comprend pas pourtant j'ai du reseaux

merci


----------

